# Next stop, Hogwarts! (in G! )



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200507756 

Anyone seen this yet, G scale to boot!  

Well, after the Polar Express dissappointment lain :, I'll wait, but I do like the British profile!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

It says it's gonna be battery operated. The Lionel Thomas and James in G were almost total crap, but at least they were track powered electric.... Somebody REALLY ought to send the Gauge 1 people at Lionel a clue, since I don't think anybody there has one.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

MIK. 

It says it's gonna be battery operated. The Lionel Thomas and James in G were almost total crap, but at least they were track powered electric....


They were crap precisely because they were track powered. Just like the Gold Rush series locos. 

At least with battery power they might have consistent performance. 

I would be interested to find out what "G" scale means. 
Is it realy 1:22.5 which is what the NMRA have defined "G" scale as being? 
OR: 
Is it the equally incorrect 1:29 scale?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

From Lionel website: 

"Bring the magical world of Harry Potter™ to life with the new Hogwarts Express™ G-Gauge battery-operated train set by Lionel! Operate this ready-to-run train using a 9.6 volt rechargeable battery (not included) or use six conventional C batteries (which are included). The set also comes with an easy-to-operate RC remote controller (with two AA batteries included)." 

So there you go--a 9.6 volt rechargeable. My daughter is three. I'll put one on the back burner


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sorry, I looked at the pictures again, and I still say "eeeewe" It's CHEESY, and just not well executed at all....almost like a scaled up z gauge. I'm sorry, for $100+ I expect something to at LEAST be somewhat better looking than New Brite 

Lionel Catalog


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

As long as we're on the subject of cheesy trains, and I agree it looks pretty cheesy in the pictures, why doesn't someone reissue the Thomas trains in G scale? You see the Thomas and James sets, which are cheaply made at best, going for 300 bucks on ebay. Hello, there's a market! The neighborhood little kids love Thomas, my daughter loves Thomas--there's the way the hobby keeps younger people involved. Why not another G-scale thomas?


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

"...why doesn't someone reissue the Thomas trains in G scale? You see the Thomas and James sets, which are cheaply made at best, going for 300 bucks on ebay".... 
I asked the "Bach-man" about that once, since Bachmann produces an EXCELLENT line of Thomas trains in HO. The problem is, it's a LICENSING/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif issue; Lionel apparently has the licensing for both Thomas & the "Polar Express" *locked up* for G scale. Considering the fact that Lionel's G-gauge (I'm sure NOT going to use the word "SCALE" in relation to their products!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif ) efforts seem to have gone from "BAD" to *WORSE* over the years (their early semi-scale PRR E6 Atlantic, for instance, was nicely proportioned/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif if a bit on the coarse/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif side, detail wise), they must be throwing *WADS* of cash to hold onto those licenses! (And we have people here b*tching /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif about the lack of quality in Bachmann's K-27, which is an absolute *WORK OF ART!*/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif , in comparison to the utter TRASH/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif Lionel *DARES* to call "G-scale"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif I agree, it's a shame/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif - Bachmann would probably be able to sell a *QUALITY* Thomas set as fast as they could make them! Tom


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't say Bachmann would make a quality Thomas, but i'm sure it would be better than what Lionel put out. I bought one at a yard sale for $25 fully intending to sell it on ebay but my kids fell in love with it. I chopped him apart and converted him to battery power with an aristo basic engineer. Runs great, waaaay better then he did on track power and now the kids have their own loco to run on the layout. 
Terry


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I sent an email to Lionel's sales people telling them my opinion of the thing and that they will NOT be selling the 2 units I might have otherwise purchased. Probably won't do any good unless a million or so other people do the same.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

For the price I'll buy it and see how it runs. Most things can be improved if necessary. 

Years ago when I had been looking (unsuccessfully) for a Lionel Thomas the Tank train for my severe autistic granddaughter Emily. Gary Lantz (Wholesale Trains) gave her the Thomas the Tank train from his store layout and refused to allow me to pay for it. Another member of MLS gave two extra coaches to Emily. 

I don't know what improvements Gary may have made to Thomas but it has run without any difficulty for the years since he donated it. 

Additionally I built a portable trailer layout to take to train shows and Thomas the Tank has been the greatest attraction for the kids. Thomas has run at least 7 hours at both last year's and this year's train shows (14 hours total) without any difficulties. 

The truth is that kids don't care about how good or well detailed Thomas, Annie and Clarabel look. They just scream "THOMAS" and come running. 

I was not aware of Harry Potter Hogwarts G Scale Train Set but I'll be sure to buy it from Wholesale Trains when they get it. 

Thanks for bringing this topic up. 

Jerry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well if I get one it will be because the Misses was eyeing a O gauge Hogswarts at a shop last Xmas. I want to see it before I buy it.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Well if I get one it will be because the Misses was eyeing a O gauge Hogswarts at a shop last Xmas. I want to see it before I buy it. 

Sounds like she is warming up to the whole 'toy train' thing. 

That said, Lionel screwed up by not re-issuing the large scale 'Thomas' sets (maybe with an improved loco). That Thomas stuff commands prices that are just short of insane on EBAY.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I agree. I would like to buy a James or other Thomas type locos & trains but not at anything higher than reasonable prices for the quality received. 

Jerry 


Posted By ThinkerT on 04/13/2008 1:36 PM

That said, Lionel screwed up by not re-issuing the large scale 'Thomas' sets (maybe with an improved loco). That Thomas stuff commands prices that are just short of insane on EBAY.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

My neighbor is a Lionel guy and he has the O gauge Hogwarts Express. That is a nice set. It would have been nice if Lionel would throw a little money at making the O gauge version a LS version. I'm going to have to build a Thomas at this rate.. 

Mark


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

I think you're missing the point on these releases from Lionel. They are not intended for the model railroad market. They were designed as stand alone sets for the "train around the Christmas tree" market. And it turns out they have done that part remarkably well. 

First the bad news. They are not in any way G scale. The track is only similar. The train is somewhere between G and O scale. And the train only runs on the matching track. And of course, it's all plastic. My local Lionel shop won't even carry it. 

That being said, I happen to like the Polar Express set. It's well above the typical battery powered Christmas train sets. The train runs well and has smooth starting and stopping. The details and construction are adequate. It has sound. It has a very easy to use Remote Control. It accepts a standard rechargeable battery sold in toy stores. You can get extra track, and it snaps together and apart easily. 

I went ahead and purchased several boxes of extra track at discounted prices after Christmas. I can set it up in minutes, and my 5 year old daughter loves it. She picked up the remote and took over immediately. The locomotive and cars have even survived being dropped on the floor (unlike the poor 2-4-0 LGB loco that now sits on the shelf). When we're done, I break it down quickly and dump all the parts in a plastic tub. 

If you have don't have kids around, don't waste your time. But if you have kids or grandkids around frequently, they should love this train (and stay out of yours).  

Paul


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting, has anyone actually ran these new offering like the Polar Express on 45mm track? I remember seeing that someone had done it OK, though no mention of how it faired on switches.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Tried running it on Aristo track, and it DOES NOT WORK. Doesn't exactly fall off the track, but it will not navigate the curves. 

Bottom line is this set falls in the toy market segment and has no place on a garden layout. But if you have young children around that you want to introduce to trains, this is a very good option. 

Paul


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, something to consider!


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

I feel ill.....


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Hayward on 05/15/2008 12:56 AM
I feel ill.....



So do I Rod, 
as I am sure, does any self respecting Great Western aficionado when they contemplate the sacrilege made by painting and re-naming the loco.


----------



## Clive Elesmore (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, I looked at the link and at that price even if it is rubbish I will not loose any sleep. I have preordered a set with Wholesale Trains. The postage will probably be as much as the set. Anyway, subject to "what it really is" I can always stuff another mechanism in it and if it encourages any kids into the hobby then good oh. 

Since my voluntary exile I have been able to attend very few events and the one or two I have has had everyone either a bit older or only just a bit younger than me (55). We need to encourage the younger people and if a tacky Hogwarts helps then so be it. 

I have no idea when delivery is likely but I hope it will be before Christmas, the island I live on only has 2500 inhabitants and I would like to do something with the trains on the run up to Christmas. If I could get a Thomas I would in a flash. The airline I work for has a "kids aeroplane" called Joey, when I joined them I thought pah. I got stuck in the terminal due bad wx one day - oh boy the kids saw Joey and they were off. I was a convert. So even if it is rubbish it may help the future of our hobby. 

Semi rant over. 

Clive


----------

